# Need help identifying this bottle



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 5, 2019)

Need some help my Dad dug this bottle years ago in a great dump all bottles were between 1860-1890. This is one I can't find anywhere on the web or eBay or this forum. It says C.A. MORRIS & Co York PA. I believe it to be a snap case mold medicine it is very crude has a applied top very crude and twisted. Any help would be appreciated is it rare what was it ? Thanks Guys and Gals


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 5, 2019)

From _A History of York County,_ 1907

C.A. Morris, druggist, founded 1823. Merged into Wm. Smith & Co. some time in the 1850s (possibly 1857).


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 5, 2019)

RelicRaker thanks for some info that is great appreciate it.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 9, 2019)

Bottledigger, that is in really clean condition. Nice!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 10, 2019)

Pretty bottle. Congrats!


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 10, 2019)

That is a darn nice bottle! I would put it in the 1850-1860 category.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks like it dates around 1890's to me? LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks early smooth base to me.  I'd have to agree with Screwtop on this one, 1857-1865 or thereabouts.  A good, clear close-up of the top would be nice.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone appreciate the help I will get a clear photo of the top when I am  home tonight Sandchip


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 11, 2019)

Here you go .


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2019)

Wouldn't 1857-65 put it in the Pontil time frame?LEON.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 11, 2019)

Those crude sharp snap case molds like this one were around in 1850 on from what I was told not sure if that is true but what I was told at a bottle show before this one is very crude.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 22, 2019)

I believe these come in OP also.  And I do not believe them to be rare.  In smooth base, I am going to guess in the $20 range since it is so clean.  York Co. has a couple hard core guys that will spend $$$ if they don't have it or to keep someone else from getting it (not sure which!) and I have seen small clear meds from there bring a few hundred $.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Wouldn't 1857-65 put it in the Pontil time frame?LEON.



1857 is generally accepted as the time that the use of pontil rods in utilitarian bottle production started fading out, while some just round it off to 1860.  There's no hard and fast instant of change from pontils to snaps, because some gaffers were gonna continue to use the pontil come hell or high water, much like folks who still prefer using flip phones even though smart phones have been out for years.  I was still lettering signs with a brush 10 years following the advent of computer cut vinyl.  There always has been and always will be resistance to change in technology held by old goats like myself. 

Another thing to consider, although not applicable to the bottle in this thread, is that the very shape of some bottles precluded the use of a snap, so the pontil continued on in use out of necessity.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes. I have read somewhere that a few bottlers were still making Hutches into the early 20s because they either couldn't afford to change or just used what equipment they already had. And include me in the group that still uses a flip-phone. Smart phones are TOO smart in my opinion.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 25, 2019)

Great stuff guys always appreciate the knowledge and things I pick up on here .


----------

